# Black Birch



## mitchetb (Aug 19, 2014)

So does anyone use or know if Black Birch wood is good for smoking? 

Often chew on the twigs for the wintergreen flavor and as kids it was the preferred weenie roasting stick for flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 21, 2014)

Birch trees are on the list of hardwoods acceptable for smoking.  After looking up the different types of birch trees online I'd smoke with it if I had some and it was properly aged.  Here's what I found for Black Birch.
[h2]Sweet Birch[/h2]
The sweet birch goes by several different names including black birch, cherry birch, spice birch, and mahogany birch. It is native to the eastern U.S. and grows from Maine to Northern Georgia. The sweet birch only grows to a height of around 70 feet. In young specimens, the bark is smooth with fissures, like other types of birch, but in older trees, the bark begins to split in vertical lines. If you scrape the twigs, you will get a powerful scent of wintergreen, much more so than with the yellow birch. The smell is the reason for the tree's name. The sweet birch was once even used to produce oil of wintergreen.


----------

